# Double filter sytem!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey Guys! Does piranha's mind very much circulation?
i have 2 Powerhead filters running in his 10 gallon, will he like that?

Both are running at full capacity(each filter meant for 10 gallon aquarium)


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

i say first of all your aquariums too small get a 35g for it
and secondly ive heard in the wild that piranha live in high flow any way???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

firestorm said:


> i say first of all your aquariums too small get a 35g for it.


I say first of all we need to stop offering this type of advice to Markosaur, I believe he has heard it enough and we certainly have told him enough. 
Second, yes, my experience with pygos is that they do enjoy the current a power head provides and I think you are fine with 2. My question for you is....are you running an under gravel filter or are these free standing power heads. The reason I ask is that if you place the power heads facing the same direction, pointing the length of the tank and around the middle to bottom of the tank, he will be able to enjoy swimming in the current much more and I think he will become more active for you. If it is used for a UGF and they are at the top in the corners than the current probable wont help with his shyness.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Aaaaah i c! i have a top corner =( can one move it down to further down under the water?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

i don't have a powerhead on my 10 gallon but my filter is made for a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

filtration and circulation will never kill yah :rock:


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey Nitro u also got P's in a 10 gallon?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

no, no piranha's in the 10, just 5 leftover goldfish from when I used feaders. but I an considering getting a single 1.5" spilo for one of the 10's.


----------

